# European RCI phone #



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 3, 2010)

It appears that European members have more European inventory available to them than I do as a US RCI member. I refer to a members only sighting by Loes for Rome.  Frankly, this is discriminatory, if it can be proved.

I was thinking that if I called the European RCI # I might be able to snag a unit hidden from me.  It's worth a try anyhow.  BTW credits are not an issue as, had I been able to book either Rome unit available, I'd have gotten change back.

What is the number?  Thanks!


----------



## Fern Modena (Dec 3, 2010)

It won't do any good.  The inventory you can see is attached to your residence location.  The only way you could snag the week now is to have somebody with a European account do it for you and then get you a guest cert.  It has always been the case that European members see more of their own continent than we do, although I don't know at what point the inventory is "released" for all members.

Fern


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 3, 2010)

When I moved across the pond and changed my account to my address over here, I was amazed at the additional inventory in some places, and Italy was one of those.  For the UK, it was rather sparse still in southern England, although some additional inventory was there.

The rental prices are usually about the same, but for some locations and some times there are dramatic differences between European RCI prices and North American RCI prices.

I am glad to see them still ring fence European inventory for European members, as with some of the overpointed overbuilt areas in the US, there be a giant sucking sound as that inventory disappeared.  I was afraid that policy might have gone by the wayside with the other changes.


----------



## beejaybeeohio (Dec 3, 2010)

Carolinian said:


> I am glad to see them still ring fence European inventory for European members, as with some of the overpointed overbuilt areas in the US, there be a giant sucking sound as that inventory disappeared.  I was afraid that policy might have gone by the wayside with the other changes.



I sort of understand your stance, Carolinian.  However, I would add that those of us who own and deposit European resorts w/ RCI should be able to see that "ring fence" inventory just as European members do.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 4, 2010)

beejaybeeohio said:


> I sort of understand your stance, Carolinian.  However, I would add that those of us who own and deposit European resorts w/ RCI should be able to see that "ring fence" inventory just as European members do.



I think what would be fair is for RCI to allow members to either join through the branch where they live or where their timeshares are located - members choice.


----------

